# The dont get any newer than me!



## skyguy (Sep 16, 2005)

Hello folks,

  I will be training in Kosho Shorei Ryu Kempo. 
 My first session is actually tonite so really they just dont come any newer than me. I have not yet even set foot inside the dojo 

  I've wanted to train in martial arts for years but one thing or another always got in the way.
 I'm very heavily into bodybuilding, skydiving, playing/writing music, riding my motorcycle, I'm a UNIX admin by profession, and have a wife and kids at home so as you
  can imagine, time is at something of a premium.

  Still, I finally decided to make the time regardless of how busy I am.
  I'm very excited about it, and I'm hoping that I will be a good student.
  I certainly mean to try. 

 I doubt I'll post much for a while since I doubt I'll have much of value to offer, but hopefully as time goes on that will change.

  Cheers,

  Chris


----------



## Lisa (Sep 16, 2005)

Welcome SkyGuy!  Happy Posting! :wavey:

Look forward to your posts.  There are a lot of great resources.  Just because you don't have the answers, shouldn't stop you from asking the questions.  That is the best way to learn.

Enjoy and post your heart out!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 16, 2005)

Welcome Chris 

We've all been in your shoes and am happy you have joined the ranks. 

Any questions, be sure to ask~!

Have Fun Training 

~Tess


----------



## MJS (Sep 16, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Chris!  Enjoy your stay! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 17, 2005)

Faa-hoo Doray!


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Sep 18, 2005)

Welcome Chris. I can totally sympathize with you. Sometimes I find it a bit difficult to get training in around my busy schedule of: wife, kids, work, school, gym, etc. etc. etc. Anyhow, good luck to you in your training and feel free to ask us any questions.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 18, 2005)

Howdy, Skyguy! :wavey: Welcome to Martial Talk, & I hope you enjoy the fora.  Good Luck in your training.

Sincerely,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 19, 2005)

Skyguy, we welcome you!  Glad to have you among us! :wavey:

  - Ceicei


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey, Chris!  Welcome!:wavey:


----------



## someguy (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome and I hope you enjoy.


----------



## still learning (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello,  Welcome and enjoy the forums..........Aloha


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MT..We were ALL new at one time..Relax,Retain and Enjoy your time in the dojo..


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 20, 2005)

skyguy said:
			
		

> and have a wife and kids at home so as you
> can imagine, time is at something of a premium.
> 
> Still, I finally decided to make the time regardless of how busy I am.


Greets, Chris:

I understand completely. Setting aside time for MA can be a tricky proposition. Good luck and welcome.

egg


----------



## Andrew Evans (Sep 21, 2005)

Hitting the mats is the first step. Congratulations! Please keep us posted...


----------



## Jelik (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi - hope your training is going well - and welcome!


----------



## masherdong (Nov 2, 2005)

Welcome to the boards and good luck on your new journey.


----------

